# Can a Jack Dempsey and a Rope Fish co-exist?



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wondering, because im interested in merging them into the same tank. My Jack eats earthworms, and since the rope looks similar im hoping he wont try to eat him, although im also hoping the rope can defend himself and they can co-exist.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Some Dempsey's tolerate other fish of different body style and size. But most often, i think this combination is a bad idea. The Dempsey will likely cause harm to a Rope Fish.


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

Pasfur said:


> Some Dempsey's tolerate other fish of different body style and size. But most often, i think this combination is a bad idea. The Dempsey will likely cause harm to a Rope Fish.


Second that statement. Especially if the jack is already eating things that are similar shape to the rope fish. He'll likely consider the rope fish a large meal.


----------



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok thanks for the help. Do you think if I bought a new Jack Dempsey, and introduced him to the tank that the Rope fish is in, that he might be able to get along? Also, do you think Tiger Barbs would leave a Rope fish alone?


----------

